# Ganga seedbank???



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, nobody wanted to respond to my other post about seedbay.com. 

Maybe this one.

I was in this site Gangaseedbank. It looks really professionally done. They just want an assload of info. nirvana seeds 25 bucks and is free shipping and does not open the seed packets (supposedly). but did not mention stealth shipping or destruction of purchase records. 

Anyone oder from there?


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2006)

sorry mutt, wasn't seedbay an affiliate sight of og?  
 I assumed it was shut down, as cbay.  

I've only ordered from banks a few times, HS canada.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Mutt

Sorry, I've never ordered from there, but if it's about price, you could always check out weedcity. I have ordered from there to the states a number of times, no prob. Good shipping, good privacy, and nirvana is about 24.30 US with shipping.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

Speaking seedbanks, I was just checking out wellcoolstuff and they are a few dollars cheaper, and they sell single feminized seeds & 4 packs, etc, which I thought was pretty cool. Anyone heard anything about them?


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm afraid to ask, but gotta' know. How much is a single feminised seed going for, these days?


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

Lol.. more than my clones cost me! I think they ranged from like 4.25 GBP to 9.00 GBP

Can you imagine? 8-15$ US for one seed??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

mountain rambler said:
			
		

> Lol.. more than my clones cost me! I think they ranged from like 4.25 GBP to 9.00 GBP
> 
> Can you imagine? 8-15$ US for one seed??


Talk about what a price per/pound for something would be; Gimmie a pound of those. Holy Crap!

Of course, if I got one, I wouldn't need any more anyway. I'd just get a few Mothers going from clones. So I guess if it's a strain you really want and you're going to clone it anyway, 15 bucks is a one shot deal.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

Lol. Now I feel more comfortable about admitting to looking at them!

I have this big urge to try some new strains (which I haven't in a year or so), so I was thinking about ordering a few. Clones are a beautiful thing, aren't they?  I just have never dealt with that company or heard anything at all about them, and I've been scanning all the sites I can for feedback... Maybe I'll have to order just to find out. They have decent prices relatively speaking, and anyone who sells single seeds is a friend to those who clone! 

I'll post a thread if I order and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 10, 2006)

i dunno Mountain Rambler... if they sell only one feminized seed at a time that obviously means they dont keep stuff in original packages. and that right there is crap in my opinion. If it isnt in original packageing it could possibly *not*  be the seed you ordered... but shit whut do i know. I guess its all part of the calculated risk

Any ways stay high and take er ezz


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> sorry mutt, wasn't seedbay an affiliate sight of og?


 
I don't know who owns what, but I posted earlier this week asking about them. The site is fully operational.

Feminized seeds, hmmm. I don't buy into it. The way they are done...hermies and all don't quite appeal to me @ $10+/seed. I'll get regular ole seeds at packs of ten, All I need is one female per strain, just one. 1 out of 10 seeds. I think my odds are in my favor at 15-20 bucks for a pack of ten not $100+ dollars for a pack of ten. Besides I would want one male to pollenate a female, then I don't have to order anymore seeds and sweat customs.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Yea... it's all in how you look at it I guess. Clones, more seeds, hermies... I have yet to buy any of these feminised, and I'm still not sure it's worth it either. Does anyone else start drooling & lose all objectivity when they're shopping? lol

But back to what you first asked, Mutt, I would be a little nervous about anyone who doesn't even mention destruction of records... They know we're worried-- they should say so! As for stealth, it seems to me that's all in the eye of the beholder. If you do order, let us know!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

Mountain Rambler
Check this read. I posted it a while ago. You'll see why I don't buy fem'd seeds. no real point. There is an attachment that is an excellent read.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1380


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 10, 2006)

mountain rambler said:
			
		

> Does anyone else start drooling & lose all objectivity when they're shopping?


Ha! You gave me a great laugh with that one. Whenever I go to one of the seed sites, I want each and every one of the seeds they offer. Except for the ones that say; "average yeild". Average? I don't want no stinkin average! I want HUGE crops that would fill my jars with bud! How dare them offer me average yeild! I've become spoiled with the incredible gains made in MJ genetics. Let's see; do I want to smoke that dirt weed or some White Widow? Ha!

I have to wear a bib when I go online to the seed stores. It looks like a waterfall coming out of my mouth. Holy Crap! Look at that one! 800 grams per/M2! Holy Crap! Look at the trichs on that puppy! Hollllly Crapppppp!

Then I go to one of the sites that sell all the assorted gadgets for smoking MJ. Hell, I want everything they sell. What cool stuff! Got me panting like a dog in heat! Gimme Gimme!


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Mutt... I can't read the attachment    But, I have a mac, so no big surprise. But I'm pretty sure I pro'lly know at least some of what it says about light, n-p-k ratios, all that good stuff.... Thanks for the info though! Wish I could read it.

And Stoney, I know right? Gotta love the idiot who buys the seed listed as "low thc content" and low- average yield, right? "MMMmmm... yea, who wants the good high and high yield? I think I'll get these ones!" Might as well save yourself some time and go get some tin-roof dried 'merc from someone in town. lol


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

This one is not as eye freindly, but here you go.
Goes into more than light. I made it .txt. document. unformatted so the sentences go on and on to the right. take you a sec to format it. 

View attachment Here Is How To Produce Mostly Females From Standard Seeds.txt


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Sweet! I got it!! Thanks

Headed off to read now


----------



## Ogof (Feb 15, 2006)

SeedBay is part of Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique.
Gypsy runs the show.

Ogof


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2006)

yup ogof. Thats right, thank you.


----------

